# 5 months old.. today



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wish I was saying '3-4 weeks old'  LOL!

Nah, they're 5 months (I am sure) on Sunday..so thought I'd show you's some recent photos. I had to test my new camera on my phone out.. they photos come out so well..
































































You know what's sad, I can't tell the difference between Twix & Charlie anymore. (the 2 greys) So they're known as brat 1 and 2.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

solace they are becoming real beautys carnt belive how quick they grow up


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep it's unbelievable! Theo's so big and she's heavy too, compared to the other 2.. but then again she's a huge guts! 

Thanks derek.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

They are soooooo Cute!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! Those are good pictures for a camera/phone! the gray in the second set of pictures sure is getting a yellow face!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. :blush: I took them on my phone, it's a 3MP camera, and I thought, ah they're not gonna come out very well, but to my surprise they did. 

I think that may be Twix Sue, Charlie has not much less yellow then Twix. 

I thought I'd add some of Mali & Tilly! (plus more of the little ones)



















Charlie










Twix

See what I mean with the Yellow faces. But Twix definitely has more. Maybe by 6 months Twix will have the Yellow face, but I get the feeling Charlie probably won't.










Tilly looks a bit fat in this one, haha.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awwww they are growing up too fast!!  is ur friend still taking Twix? u've prolly said whats happening somewhere else that ive missed:blush:...as usual Mali and Tilly are stunning


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He said he's going to, I'm yet to see him take him because him mother is now saying she wants a female for Elliot. (his 'tiel) I'm hoping I'll be able to keep him. 

Thank you too, they're growing up far too fast.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know what u mean...little mikey was 8 months old on Christmas day!! seems like only yesterday he was 3 months and i had just brought him home...hard to believe i've had him 5 months!! Theo looks so grown up now!!! i guess the boys still look young because of their faces but wow Theo looks like a real little lady tiel! I'll cross my fingers for u that ur friend decides on another tiel route rather than taking ur boy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's amazing how beautiful Theo, Twix and Charlie look! You sure did a great job with them. Could it be that Charlie is a girl. Judging by the color developing on Twix I'd guess he was a boy.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AHH 5 months old today.  It's so sad.. thank you.

LOL Theo is looking like a young lady indeed!

Charlie is definitely male, he's got the whistling (he loves doing the puppy noise/whinging) and he's continuously beak banging, well trying to and he has the heart wings going.. maybe he's just a slow one, not to sound mean towards him, but you know what I mean, growth wise, he's not growing up as fast as Twix. Could it be possible for him to be a male and have only little yellow on his face?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Theo is a beauty. Hey I could use theo for my Cinnamon Female on the Mutations guide!!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

TY!! I am SO glad I got her now, because I was going to go with one of the others. I can post photos of her in the mutation guide if you would like me to that's not a problem.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow they have grown so much


----------

